# 7 mods that I did to my ZhanChi



## rishidoshi (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi guys.
I was away from the forums/tubes for a while and I don't know the recent developments in the mod area. I got my ZhanChi and applied my head (or the lack of it) and (over)modded the cube. Feels good now. Less explosive, stable, etc. Here is a very quick brief of all the mods.
thanks for watching.






RiDo - new PB 16.xx PLL skip.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 10, 2011)

It seems you were very reserved in terms of the amount of material you removed. It's hard to demand this type of precision from re-sellers that do the modding for us.
ZhanChi V2? 3d-scan it and ask for royalties from DaYan ...


----------



## caseyd (Sep 10, 2011)

why is everyone doing this, a few weeks ago I mentioned on a forum ( maybe not this one) about what I did to my zanchi and then everyone has started to do similar things to their cubes, honestly I will be very displeased if anyone starts making money off of modifications I had first. also, I dont think dayan would actually make a v2 of the zanchi based on mods, because many of the mods that can be done are on flaws in the molding, which would not be something they would change now if they havent already


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree with the Guhong


----------



## Bapao (Sep 10, 2011)

caseyd said:


> why is everyone doing this, a few weeks ago I mentioned on a forum ( maybe not this one) about what I did to my zanchi and then everyone has started to do similar things to their cubes, honestly I will be very displeased if anyone starts making money off of modifications I had first. also, I dont think dayan would actually make a v2 of the zanchi based on mods, because many of the mods that can be done are on flaws in the molding, which would not be something they would change now if they havent already


 
So opting for an edge instead of a smooth curve is due to mold limitations? That doesn't make sense...The centers of the DaYan cubes II through to V speak for themselves in that aspect. Familiar with the LingYun II centers? Nuff said.

Btw, I doubt people started doing this because of your post on "some forum". Rounding off edges has been modding etiquette since the AV...


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 11, 2011)

Bapao said:


> It seems you were very reserved in terms of the amount of material you removed. It's hard to demand this type of precision from re-sellers that do the modding for us.
> ZhanChi V2? 3d-scan it and ask for royalties from DaYan ...


 yes i wasnt sure so removed a slight bit. but 24 places of removal gives quite some breathing space in totality. it felt better so i didnt go for more. And if we do go for more, the contact takes place on the upper part which does not have good breaing area. only 1 mm contact surface 



caseyd said:


> why is everyone doing this, a few weeks ago I mentioned on a forum ( maybe not this one) about what I did to my zanchi and then everyone has started to do similar things to their cubes, honestly I will be very displeased if anyone starts making money off of modifications I had first. also, I dont think dayan would actually make a v2 of the zanchi based on mods, because many of the mods that can be done are on flaws in the molding, which would not be something they would change now if they havent already


 
I agree with the molding flaws. btw believe me i wont go for royalties. u can go ahead and contact dayan  go get em tiger


----------



## izovire (Sep 26, 2011)

There aren't any molding flaws on the zhanchi. I spent a whole 2 weeks experimenting with them and found that rounding the centers is the beneficial mod. A lot of the pressure areas you found were because you only had a few pieces in the cube... this will make it look like more pressure... but if you know how old arch bridges work, and how it can't support itself with a missing block. Also, the edge pieces are clean of any excess plastic. The guhong is the only cube that needs the 48 point edge mod. 

Hope I don't make anyone angry... tehe


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 26, 2011)

izovire said:


> There aren't any molding flaws on the zhanchi. I spent a whole 2 weeks experimenting with them and found that rounding the centers is the beneficial mod. A lot of the pressure areas you found were because you only had a few pieces in the cube... this will make it look like more pressure... but if you know how old arch bridges work, and how it can't support itself with a missing block. Also, the edge pieces are clean of any excess plastic. The guhong is the only cube that needs the 48 point edge mod.
> 
> Hope I don't make anyone angry... tehe


 
You may be right with the arch principle. I am beginning to think like wise. anyway but if you try to turn the cube while it is slightly bent or skewed (like finishing the Y perm with R' F R F') it feels locky. Hence i did the corner base mod. Ive also noticed that the centre piece stem mod helps (not shown in my video but its there in sum1s vid on youtube) 
No one's angry !  cheers!!


----------



## Arkwell (Sep 28, 2011)

izovire said:


> There aren't any molding flaws on the zhanchi. I spent a whole 2 weeks experimenting with them and found that rounding the centers is the beneficial mod. A lot of the pressure areas you found were because you only had a few pieces in the cube... this will make it look like more pressure... but if you know how old arch bridges work, and how it can't support itself with a missing block. Also, the edge pieces are clean of any excess plastic. The guhong is the only cube that needs the 48 point edge mod.
> 
> Hope I don't make anyone angry... tehe



Izovire, I ordered one of your Godlys and I just wondered what are good Zhanchi Mods?


----------



## QuangNguyen (Jul 31, 2012)

Can you tell me which mods can make the reverse conner cut? I did the bottom of centers, conners and edges


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 31, 2012)

Very good mod that you can do to your ZhanChi is Center Piece Mod and rounding the base of corner.
These mods will make your ZhanChi smooth and the fingertricks will flow better as Izovire said in his CPM tutorial.


----------



## radmin (Jul 31, 2012)

I recently decided to work on a gummy zhanchi and I'm super happy with the results. 30k OFNA diff oil seems to be lower quality than lubix. It just doesn't wipe out cleanly if over lubed.

First I disassembled the cube and sprayed all the pieces with Goo Gone. Once all the pieces were completely dry the gummy problem was solved.
Next I trimmed the springs 1.5 turns. This allows the friction to feel like a overly loose tension without actually being overly loose. 
While putting it back together I lubed the springs and washers with diff oil.

Its super fast, a little clicky and doesn't pop.
It's an easy mod and can be reversed if needed. You could also trim in .5 increments to see if less trimming would be better. I suspect cube makers don't make springs that are optimal for a given cube model, my guess is they pick from what is available. I could be wrong.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 31, 2012)

7 mods seems a bit excessive


----------



## benskoning (Jul 31, 2012)

I do these same mods to the Skoning Zhanchi PRO here : http://skoningcubes.webs.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 1, 2012)

caseyd said:


> why is everyone doing this, a few weeks ago I mentioned on a forum ( maybe not this one) about what I did to my zanchi and then everyone has started to do similar things to their cubes, honestly I will be very displeased if anyone starts making money off of modifications I had first. also, I dont think dayan would actually make a v2 of the zanchi based on mods, because many of the mods that can be done are on flaws in the molding, which would not be something they would change now if they havent already



This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen xD . But also , like Bapao said , there is no way that you started this. Trying to claim credit for it is like saying you were the first one to start washing your hands and now everybody does it so hygiene companies should be paying you. (A bit of an unorthodox analogy , but true nonetheless.)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 1, 2012)

You should have patented or something the mod first, THEN show it on forums and stuff. Honestly it's no use complaining about it anymore.


----------



## Josh Ouellette (Apr 8, 2015)

QuangNguyen said:


> Can you tell me which mods can make the reverse conner cut? I did the bottom of centers, conners and edges



One thing I've thought about recently, but am not brave enough to do is to cut out sections of the corners similar to a yue ying or the hualong to see if it will improve reverse cutting on previous cubes as well, I'm not 100% sure as to how to go about it though.


----------

